# green terror



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

i know this is a problem, but i cant remember what kind of meds i need to treat it with. someone please help


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Someone just had this question, I think it was answered.......here (moved)


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Anything that will kill internal parasites but sorry i dont know the name.


----------

